# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Tới Singapore phải đi thăm Khu phố tầu - Chinatown

## yeuhanoi

YDL -  Phố Tàu có thể chia ra thành bốn khu phố chính – Kreta Ayer, Telok  Ayer, Tanjong Pagar và Bukit Pasoh - mỗi khu phố đều có những đặc trưng  riêng. Tuy nhiên, không phải toàn bộ cư dân khu phố Tàu đều là người Trung Hoa. Thánh đường Hồi giáo Al Abrar dọc theo đường Telok Ayer, và thánh đường Hồi giáo Jamae và Đền thờ Sri Mariamman dọc trên đường South Bridge là minh chứng về sự hoà hợp chủng tộc và tôn giáo tại Singapore.
 





Khu  phố Tàu Singapore phát triển vào khoảng năm 1821 khi chiếc thuyền buôn  đầu tiên của người Trung Quốc từ tỉnh Hạ Môn, Phúc Kiến, Trung Quốc cập  cảng Singapore. Những hành khách, tất cả đều là đàn ông, đã dựng nhà  quanh khu vực bờ nam sông Singapore, mà ngày nay là khu vực Telok Ayer.  Niu Che Shui - nước từ những chiếc xe bò kéo (Bullock Cart Water) – tên  cúng cơm của khu phố Tàu - được khai sinh do sự kiện mỗi hộ gia đình vào  thời đó đều phải đi lấy nước sạch để dùng trong sinh hoạt từ những  giếng nước ở đồi Ann Siang và đuờng Spring, họ đã phải sử dụng những  chiếc xe bò kéo.

*Các địa điểm tham quan, du lịch tại khu phố Tầu:*

_1. Khu Sắc Tộc Phố Tầu ( Tanjong Pagar) – Đ/C: URA Centre, 45 Maxwell Road, Singapore 069118.
_
Dọc  theo những con đường vành đai của khu phố Tàu là Tanjong Pagar với một  dãy các quán rượu, quán bar và những tiệm karaoke tại những cửa hiệu  buôn bán cũ trước thời Đệ nhị Thế chiến được bảo tồn công phu và sắc  sảo.

Trong khi tham quan khu vực này, có thể ghé qua phòng triển  lãm Thành phố Singapore tại Trung tâm Tái phát triển đô thị (Urban  Redevelopment Authority (URA) Centre)? Với một mô hình theo tỉ lệ lớn  của thành phố, 48 món đồ vật trưng bày gây thật ấn tượng, những màn hình  tương tác và hình ảnh động 3 chiều, phòng triển lãm này là điểm tham  quan không thể bỏ qua đối với tất cả những ai quan tâm đến lịch sử phát  triển đô thị của Singapore. 





_Giờ hoạt động_: 
9h sáng – 5h chiều (thứ Hai – thứ Bảy) Đóng cửa vào Chủ nhật và ngày lễ.

2_. Trung tâm di sản phố Tầu – Đ/C: 48 Pagoda Street Singapore 059207. 
_
Trung  tâm Di sản phố Tàu gồm ba căn nhà tại các khu sắc tộc của phố Tàu, được  trùng tu lại để lưu giữ những kỷ niệm và những câu chuyện chưa được kể  về tổ tiên xa xôi của người Singapore. 

Trung tâm di sản này được  tái tạo dựa trên hồi ức của những cư dân đầu tiên, với các đồ vật triển  lãm và trưng bày, đem lại cho du khách sự mô tả xác thực và trực tiếp  về đời sống ở khu phố Tàu. 





3. _Chợ  đêm Trung Hoa – Đ/C: Phố Pagoda, phố Trengganu và phố Sag
_
Đi  dạo dọc theo Chợ Đêm Trung Hoa và tận hưởng cảm giác mua sắm  chợ đêm có một không hai! Khám phá cảm giác thích thú với một  loạt các mặt hàng truyền thống và hiện đại từ những chiếc  mặt nạ trên phố tới những đồ trang trí làm bằng tay, những  trang phục truyền thống tới những mặt hàng thời trang độc đáo,  bạn sẽ tha hồ lựa chọn vô số các mặt hàng được bày bán.

Đắm  mình trong sự lôi cuốn của thế giới cổ xưa trong các cửa hàng  Trung Hoa khi bạn ngắm nhìn những đồ vật chọn lọc trong mỗi  quầy hàng. Đối với những ai muốn dùng lại để nghỉ ngơi thư  giãn, cũng có rất nhiều các buổi biểu diễn múa truyền thống  và hiện đại để giúp bạn giải trí vào buổi tối.







*Giờ Hoạt động:* 
Thứ 2-Thứ 5, Chủ nhật & Ngày lễ: 5h chiều – 11h tối.
Thứ 6, Thứ 7 & Tối các ngày lễ: 5h chiều – 1h đêm.

4_. Phố ẩm thực Trung Hoa – Đ/C: Phố Sm__ith
_
Phố  Ẩm thực Trung Hoa đem đến những món ăn bán rong được ưa thích  nhất của địa phương! Bạn có thể thưởng thức những món ăn bán  rong tuyệt vời nhất của Singapore và tìm lại cảm giác thưởng  thức một bữa tối bên đường trong những quầy hàng được tái  hiện sống động theo phong cách Trung Hoa.

Phố Ẩm thực  Trung Hoa bày bán trên 20 loại đặc sản của địa phương. Hãy thử  những món ăn địa phương của chúng tôi như Char Kway Teow (một  loại phở xào với sò tươi), Bánh Cà rốt (một loại bánh bằng  củ cải hấp thơm chiên với trứng và ăn cùng rau) hoặc Rojak (một  loại sa lát địa phương trộn với nước sốt ngọt và lạc), được  phục vụ trong những quán ăn ngoài trời như thời xưa. Bạn sẽ  cần khoảng 5 đô-la Singapore cho một bữa ăn thịnh soạn dành cho  một người.





*Giờ hoạt đông:* 
Thứ 2-Thứ 5, Chủ nhật & Ngày lễ: 5h chiều – 11h tối
Thứ 6, Thứ 7 & Tối các ngày lễ: 5h chiều – 1h đêm


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *tour du lịch singapore giá cực rẻ - tour du lich singapore gia cuc re*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch singapore* - *tour du lich singapore*Cùng khám phá *du lịch singapore - du lich singapore*

----------


## ad1

Dân Tàu có ở khắp mọi nơi nhỉ...

----------

